# Microsoft Security Essentials is most used anti-virus



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> According to the latest reports, Microsoft Security Essentials is the most popular anti-virus application worldwide. Microsofts solution, which is free to all genuine Windows users, has taken the top spot in the second quarter of 2011, as reported by OPSWATs study (via Softpedia).
> 
> Microsoft Security Essentials was found running on 10.66% of the 43,000 computers that were tested by OPSWAT worldwide. This beats the second place getter by a small margin, which was Avira Antivir Personal with a 10.18% share; AVAST! Free Antivirus came third with 8.66%.


Here


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Go Microsoft Security Essentials!  :up:


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

And so it should what with having a more or less captive market. Shame it took them so many years to get round to it!!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Shame it took them so many years to get round to it!!


Better late than never?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

I love Kaspersky...The greatest...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I've changed all but one or two machines to MSSE. Quite pleased with results, pretty non-intrusive and relatively small footprint, not a resource hog. Almost don't see it much at all when set to auto-scan. Have to give kudo's to MS for once. However, waiting for the other shoe to drop - the day it will no longer work on XP.:down:


----------



## itscolumn (Jun 12, 2011)

One good thing about MSSE is that it is pretty fast. It took MS really long to get it right.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Haven't tried it yet.
There's just something about hiring a Hen to protect the Hen house from all the Foxes that makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Noyb said:


> Haven't tried it yet.
> There's just something about hiring a Hen to protect the Hen house from all the Foxes that makes me a bit nervous.
> View attachment 193746


MS has a considerable interest in AV - Considering all the security problems in MS OS's, Office Suites and their IE browser, it behooves them to supply a valid and excellent AV just to CTA (CYA) on their products.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

That was a helpful post...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

which one?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

There was a massive most filled with spam. My "That was a helpful post..." comment is irrelevant now.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It made my day when I reported *d4diaz* as a spammer .. He's gone now.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Noyb said:


> It made my day when I reported *d4diaz* as a spammer .. He's gone now.


Spam? where where?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

He's gone to that great WOM in the clouds ... (Write Only Memory) ... 
Somebody with license to kill (007) sprayed the spammer after I reported him.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Noyb said:


> He's gone to that great WOM in the clouds ... (Write Only Memory) ...
> Somebody with license to kill (007) sprayed the spammer after I reported him.


OHH.. Anyway, what are the utilities that your new spam eliminator spray has? .. Can I buy one?


----------

